# tranny help please help



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

my fourwheelers belt started sliping the other day. i took the cover off to change the belt as usual and i found out that it wasnt all the belt. the clutch that the belt rides in in the front is not tightening up like it should. any won with any info please help. i dont know if i explained this good enough or not but please help.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of bike is it?


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

2003 yamaha kodiak 450


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

wat size tires are you running?? i was having somewhat of the same problem..one of my weights inside the front cam was ate up because the plastic retainer had came loose..also the guy that put my clutch kit in didnt put the cam back on correctly so it ate the splines off..also your clutch cam might be groved...it should be smooth..


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks i figured out the problem though


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What was it?


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

mud was caked in the primary clutch and all around the rollers. come to find out it has never been cleaned since it was bought, it is an 03 model.


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

that will definetly do it for sure...yamaha makes a grease to go back in there comes in a tub..prob what i would go back with


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

i was thinking of just using the grease we use to grease the heavy equipment and eighteen-wheelers. will that be good enough?


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

im sure that would be fine..me personally i like to use stuff thats made for it..but sure its all the same just comes in a different container...somebodys gotta make some money right


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

thats right lol


----------

